# Digging Holes In Grass (how to stop)



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

Is there any way to stop my puppy from digging large holes in my grass yard??

Sure the easy thing to say is don't put her in the backyard but I don't think keeping her in the house and taking her for walks is enough exercise... I only leave her outside for an hr-2hrs tops... some days she don't bother with digging holes and other days she continues where she left off and the holes keep getting larger and larger

not sure what to do at this point... would little shoes for dogs work?

My backyard looked so nice before Nyla became an addition to the family.... now it's starting to look real crazy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. Go outside with her and stop her when she's digging until she understands it's not ok. No! and give her an appropriate toy.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not sure how you could stop it if she's unsupervised.My dogs love to dig.When I can't be out with them they are in their 15 by20 kennel lined with vinyl fencing on the ground.They dig around in the wood chips and the yard no longer resembles a mine field.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome the word of GSDs where beautiful lawns, clean floors and bored people are no longer an issue !Once you have working dog, stop caring about your groomed lawn. Work with her before she had a chance to dig. Distracting with a toy can actually reward it. Dog can think something (in dog!)like: "Hmmm, nobody is paying attention to me so let's dig and she'l show up with a toy". Just never leave her alone in the yard or ignore her when she is bored and with you. If you want to relax in the yard, give her a good raw beef bone to chew on. But she might try to bury it when you are reading a book


----------



## InControlK9 (Sep 23, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> Welcome the word of GSDs where beautiful lawns, clean floors and bored people are no longer an issue !Once you have working dog, stop caring about your groomed lawn. Work with her before she had a chance to dig. Distracting with a toy can actually reward it. Dog can think something (in dog!)like: "Hmmm, nobody is paying attention to me so let's dig and she'l show up with a toy". Just never leave her alone in the yard or ignore her when she is bored and with you. If you want to relax in the yard, give her a good raw beef bone to chew on. But she might try to bury it when you are reading a book



As long as I'm outside she won't dig... but as soon as I step away to catch up on some of the Olympics or just do something around the house and check back 30mins later... there's a huge hole lol.. sneaky little girl

would be nice to let her play in the backyard unsupervised without her ruining it but I guess she just isn't there yet


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

InControlK9 said:


> As long as I'm outside she won't dig... but as soon as I step away to catch up on some of the Olympics or just do something around the house and check back 30mins later... there's a huge hole lol.. sneaky little girl
> 
> would be nice to let her play in the backyard unsupervised without her ruining it but I guess she just isn't there yet


You should have gotten a Mastiff.......:grin2:


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Does the pup have a place where they are allowed to dig? It's such a natural self rewarding behavior that I've always found it easier to teach "dig here. Not there." Then to completely stop the behavior all together. 

I made my guy's a sand box, using a different substrate then the regular yard helped them learn their digging boundaries.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I gather yours digs anywhere so this probably won't be of much help.

I experienced Traveler always digging in the SAME spot! Dig-fill, dig-fill. It was driving me insane. Rocks and screen and all those deterrents I read about made no difference to him. Dig-push stuff out of the way-fill, dig, push stuff out of the way-fill. 

Then I got this brilliant idea...he hates being anywhere near his poop so I backfilled with dirt and poop. 

End of story:wink2:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Midnite and Apollo are not diggers but recently dug a hole along the fenceline. The squirrel started it on the other side trying to get in. The dogs make sure it doesn't. I used to have stone there and it was kicked everywhere, so I refilled and correct them if they go near it and smell it. They work rather quickly--a hole can be dug in 30 seconds with them.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I never leave my dogs outside unattended. I can correct, or praise, immediately. No holes. Nice garden.


----------



## MavsMom5 (Dec 4, 2020)

I have sprinkled chili powder and cayenne pepper all over the yard. It works but - it is hard to catch "all the spots"!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Old thread, but I want to add that when mine want to dig they can do huge damage in seconds.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Digging is fun and a super stress reliever. I keep my dogs tired and they never dig. The dead grass trails from two dogs running and playing on it are another story however. I grow new grass every Summer and they kill it every Winter; mud bowl every Spring


----------



## G81 (Jul 29, 2020)

Give immediate correction.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Another zombie thread.
Puppies need supervision.


----------

